# Team Normal und Umgebung



## Lupi (28. November 2004)

Hallo,

auf Grund dieser Tatsache habe ich mir mal erlaubt einen Extra Thread aufzumachen.







Danke an alle die mitmachen, Jungs ihr seid großartig


Normal eben


----------



## Rabbit (28. November 2004)

Weiter so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (28. November 2004)

Update:  

Da werde ich wohl morgen wieder in die Pedale treten müssen...


----------



## Janny (2. Dezember 2004)

Da bin ich mal 'n paar Tage nicht online, schon gibt es ein neues Team im Norden, das unsere Stellung in der Winterpokalliste angreift. Kennt jemand von Euch die restkichen Mitglieder der Harburger Sonntagsfahrer? Ich nicht. Und gefahren bin ich mit denen auch noch nicht (oder?). Vielleicht hat der Det die sich nur ausgedacht, damit er in die Teamwertung kommt. Ja so muss es sein. Das hat er aber geschickt eingefädelt. Nicht alle virtuellen Teammitglieder an einem Tag erstellt, sondern sorgsam auf einen Monat verteilt. Wenn ich nächstes mal im Wald bin werde ich zur Kontrolle einfach mal laut nach Willowbutz, rennraserin oder Herrn Mohrholz rufen, um zu testen, ob da sich jemand angesprochen fühlt. Ich wette, dass nicht.


----------



## ouchylove (3. Dezember 2004)

Janny schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich nächstes mal im Wald bin werde ich zur Kontrolle einfach mal laut nach Willowbutz, rennraserin oder Herrn Mohrholz rufen, um zu testen, ob da sich jemand angesprochen fühlt. Ich wette, dass nicht.



Olas,

ne ne ne, diese Menschen gibt es wirklich ... du bist auch am Sonntag schon mit einem gefahren. Jan, schwarzes Trenga De Mountainbike ... nur nicht auf unserer Position oft zu sehen gewesen 

Gruss,
veerna


----------



## Alan (3. Dezember 2004)

Morgens, 

wie von Verena bereits angemerkt, war Bege am vergangenen Sonntag mit dabei. Mit Herrn Mohrholz bist Du im letzten Winter mehrfach gefahren. Willow(butz) und rennraserin Jutta wurden am Sonntag von der Hasenbucht aus noch auf der Straße gesehen. Es gibt sie also alle wirklich und im realen Leben. Wobei die Idee eines rein virtuellen Teams auch etwas hat. Vielleicht im nächsten Jahr.  
Bei Interesse oder weiteren Zweifeln bin ich durchaus bereit, die "richtigen" Namen meiner Teammitglieder per PM zu verschicken. Über Google ist dann jede(r) zu finden.

Auf einen interessanten Winterpokal. 

D.


----------



## Janny (4. Dezember 2004)

Bei Interesse oder weiteren Zweifeln bin ich durchaus bereit, die "richtigen" Namen meiner Teammitglieder per PM zu verschicken. Über Google ist dann jede(r) zu finden.

Na, ich hoffe, man nimmt mich nicht zu ernst.

Ich hätte natürlich auch schreiben können: 

'Schön, dass Du, Det, der den Winterpokal hier im norddeutschen Thread so nett beworben hat, jetzt auch ein Team hast, Ich hatte nämlich schon ein schlechtes Gewissen, Dir womöglich den letzten Platz im Team Normal weggeschnappt zu haben. Ich wünsche Euch viel Erfolg und schöne Sonntagsfahrten.'

Aber dann hätte ich vor meinen Teamkameraden ja wie ein Verräter oder Kollaborateur ausgesehen. Nee nee, das geht nicht. 
Und: Was wäre denn der Sport ohne eine Prise Unsportlichkeit, Verleumdung und Sabotage? Ja, genau. 

So könnte es also sein, dass demnächst weitere Fragen bezüglich der Glaubwürdigkeit der Sonntagsfahrer auftauchen:

- Sonntagsfahrer auf heliumbefüllten Reifen unterwegs?
- Fahren stadtbekannte Crosser mit beheizten Schuhen?
- Wettkampfrichter blind? D. aus H. alias A. nutzt Reiterwindschatten und nimmt Verpflegung von Spaziergänger entgegen!
- Betrug! Hat Hamburger Winterpokalteam wirklich Zeitmaschine benutzt, um Wochenende künstlich zu verlängern?
 
In diesem Sinne.
Gute Fahrt!


----------



## Alan (4. Dezember 2004)

Janny schrieb:
			
		

> - Fahren stadtbekannte Crosser mit beheizten Schuhen?
> - Wettkampfrichter blind? D. aus H. alias A. nutzt Reiterwindschatten und nimmt Verpflegung von Spaziergänger entgegen!
> - Betrug! Hat Hamburger Winterpokalteam wirklich Zeitmaschine benutzt, um Wochenende künstlich zu verlängern?



Ah geh, keine Panik.  Die Sonntagsfahrer sind ja wirklich ein bißchen spontan zusammengewürfelt und finden im "normalen" Forumsleben ja auch eher selten bis garnicht statt. Ich hatte ja nach der Bildung des Team "Normal" noch ein Team angekündigt - es ist halt nur ein bißchen spät geworden. 

Dem letzten der "Vorwurfspunkte" (Wochenendverlängerung) muss ich sogar leider stattgeben, eine freier Freitag wurde genutzt.   Beheitzte Schuhe wären keine schlechte Idee gewesen, auf dem Rennrad war es im Landkreis doch ein wenig kühl...


Wie wäre es mit einer morgigen, frühen, teamübergreifenden, sich gegeseitig kontrollierenden Ausfahrt? 

Normale Sonntagsfahrer machen die Harburger Berge unsicher.  Was für eine Schlagzeile. 

Mortens Termin um 12.30 an der KH ist mir leider zu spät, könnte mich aber mit einem 11/11.30 an der Hasenbucht anfreunden. Vielleicht ein Winterpokalmeeting zur Leistungskontrolle? Oder eine Ausfahrt um sich in Reiterwindschatten zu hängen und Spaziergänger ihrer kargen Vorräte zu berauben? 


Gruß

Det


----------



## *blacksheep* (4. Dezember 2004)

Alan schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es mit einer morgigen, frühen, teamübergreifenden, sich gegeseitig kontrollierenden Ausfahrt?


Moin Det,

leider trifft sich das Team Normal (oder zumindest ein Teil davon) morgen zu einer konspirativen Dayride-Sitzung an der Waterkant.  

Aber Deine Idee ist nicht schlecht! Sollte man während des Winterpokals bestimmt das eine oder andere Mal noch in die Tat umsetzen können.  

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Lupi (5. Dezember 2004)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Det,
> 
> leider trifft sich das Team Normal (oder zumindest ein Teil davon) morgen zu einer konspirativen Dayride-Sitzung an der Waterkant.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

es freut mich natürlich auch das das Team Normal mit den Sonntagsfahrern aus Harburg Konkurenz bekommen hat.

Aber Alex, schone mir den Meik ein wenig , denn er wird abends noch zum Nightride gebraucht.
Also ein Dayride by Night oder Daylight by Moonlight oder so oder wie auch immer.

Sport frei


----------



## *blacksheep* (5. Dezember 2004)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> es freut mich natürlich auch das das Team Normal mit den Sonntagsfahrern aus Harburg Konkurenz bekommen hat.
> 
> ...


Dayride wurde durch den Nightride ersetzt, wir können Meik also richtig rannehmen!  

Normal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (7. Dezember 2004)

Mensch da mach ich mir mal ein ruhiges Wochenende und gestern geht die Tdf/HL-Fraktion ins Kino statt zu fahren und was passiert? Die Hamburger katapultieren uns wieder mit Abstand auf den Sechsten!   
Alex wird noch zum [email protected] 






Und so wie's im Moment aussieht, wird der Sechste wohl auch immer unser "Erster" bleiben - wir sind also sozusagen ganz vorne...  
Obwohl - wer weiß - der Winter ist noch lang...  

Team N. Abt. Tdf/HL geht heute um 19H am P3 jedenfalls schon wieder auf die 105er-Runde...  oder sogar die 120er, mal schauen...


----------



## *blacksheep* (7. Dezember 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Die Hamburger katapultieren uns wieder mit Abstand auf den Sechsten!
> Alex wird noch zum [email protected]


 Normal.

 Gruss,

 Janus


----------



## Lupi (8. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Team Normal und alle anderen.

Auf dem gestrigen Nachtritt kam uns die Idee eine gemeinsame Rennradtour zu machen, gerne im Hamburger Umland.

Dazu jetzt die Frage, hat denn jeder eins ?

@ Marc : ja, auch Crosser zählen dazu !

Jetzt die 2. Frage : Wann und wo würde es euch denn ambesten passen ?

Normale Grüße


----------



## *blacksheep* (8. Dezember 2004)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Team Normal und alle anderen.
> 
> Auf dem gestrigen Nachtritt kam uns die Idee eine gemeinsame Rennradtour zu machen, gerne im Hamburger Umland.
> 
> ...


Ja, ich hab eins! Wann ist mir egal und als Örtlichkeit würden sich meiner Meinung nach die üblichen Wege im Vierlande bestens eignen.

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Janny (8. Dezember 2004)

Ja, gerne. Ich kann aber nur wo hinkommen, wo man auch mit dem Rad hinkommt. Normal, oder? Also nicht viel weiter als Kassel bitte. Termin? Wochenende! Aber am kommenden WE hätte cih höchstens am Sonntagnachmittag Zeit.
Auf bald.


----------



## bofh_marc (9. Dezember 2004)

Rennrad: ja, Interesse: auch. Aber dieses Jahr sieht es bei mir eher schlecht aus. Wir koennen uns aber gerne mal ein verregnetes WE im Januar aussuchen.

Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OBRADY (9. Dezember 2004)

Ohhhhh ne Rennradtour....

Dürfte ich auch mitfahren....????  
Oder ist das als nicht " normal " unmöglich...?

Mein Rennrad scharrt hier immer mit den Hufen und wird sauer ,wenn ich das MTB einpacke.Außerdem hat Frau ja selten die Möglichkeit mal mit so einem netten Team unterwegs zu sein....lach..  


Anja


----------



## *blacksheep* (9. Dezember 2004)

OBRADY schrieb:
			
		

> Ohhhhh ne Rennradtour....
> 
> Dürfte ich auch mitfahren....????
> Oder ist das als nicht " normal " unmöglich...?
> ...


 Sieh an, sieh an! Die Harburger Gemsen entsenden eine Spionin um dem Geheimnis unseres Erfolges auf die Spur zu kommen... 

 Wir freuen uns doch über jeden neuen Dayride/Nightride-Teilnehmer an der Waterkant! 

 Gruss,

 Janus


----------



## OBRADY (9. Dezember 2004)

.....genau...das ist mein Auftrag....


----------



## Rabbit (9. Dezember 2004)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> ... eine gemeinsame Rennradtour zu machen ...


Irgendwie werdet ihr alle "komisch". Sollte man damit nicht mal zum Arzt gehen? 
Ich werde am Wochenende sicher 'ne spontane MTB-Tour machen und an euch denken, wenn ich mich im Matsch suhle  

Gruß und viel Spaß,
Harry


----------



## Lupi (9. Dezember 2004)

OBRADY schrieb:
			
		

> Ohhhhh ne Rennradtour....
> 
> Dürfte ich auch mitfahren....????
> Oder ist das als nicht " normal " unmöglich...?
> ...




Hallo Sugar,

gerne dürfen auch andere mitfahren.Das haben wir ja in unserem gemeinsamen Normal/Gemsen Trainingslager in Alfeld geübt.Nähere Infos folgen dann noch.

Selbstverständlich darf auch der Harry mitfahren, da Meik ja dieses Wochenende keine Zeit hat , leiht er Dir seins bestimmt.Hat zwar nur einen Gang aber für den Anfang reicht es vielleicht.Zum Glück hat es noch einen Freilauf.

Normal


----------



## OBRADY (10. Dezember 2004)

Na da bin aber froh das ich mitdarf...aber so spontan.?

Diese WE wirds bei mir nix.Weder MTB noch RR.Bin wegen einer  einer fetten Erkältung aus dem Verkehr gezogen.  

Vielleicht klappt es ja mal zu einem späteren Termin.

Solltet ihr fahren, womit  auch immer ..wünsche ich Euch natürlich viel Spaß

Gruß
Anja


----------



## Bischi (10. Dezember 2004)

@harry: Soll ich das Thema ins RR-Forum schieben?!?   

Gruss
Bischi


----------



## Bischi (10. Dezember 2004)

Ah ja...  braucht noch jemand ´ne 256MB CompactFlash-Karte?   

Gruss
Bischi


----------



## Rabbit (10. Dezember 2004)

Bischi schrieb:
			
		

> @harry: Soll ich das Thema ins RR-Forum schieben?!?


Ja bitte  


			
				Bischi schrieb:
			
		

> Ah ja... braucht noch jemand ´ne 256MB CompactFlash-Karte?


Ob ich die wirklich *brauche* steht noch im Raum, aber interesse hätte ich!
Bevor die im Müll  landet!


----------



## *blacksheep* (10. Dezember 2004)

Ich glaub das nicht! Jetzt missbrauchen die Mods trotz ihrer Vorbildfunktion unseren schönen "Normal"-Thread zum Anbieten wert- und nutzlosen Plunders!  Da wagt der Herr Bischinger, ob seines Fussgängertums wohl gelangweilt , hier rumzuspammen! Ich glaub ich muss mal "Mutti" zum Aufräumen ins Norddeutschlandforum bestellen! 

 @Bischi und Rabbit: Für jeden von Euch einen KEKS wegen Spammens! 

 Gruss,

 Janus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (10. Dezember 2004)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub das nicht! Jetzt missbrauchen die Mods trotz ihrer Vorbildfunktion unseren schönen "Normal"-Thread zum Anbieten wert- und nutzlosen Plunders!  Da wagt der Herr Bischinger, ob seines Fussgängertums wohl gelangweilt , hier rumzuspammen! Ich glaub ich muss mal "Mutti" zum Aufräumen ins Norddeutschlandforum bestellen!
> 
> @Bischi und Rabbit: Für jeden von Euch einen KEKS wegen Spammens!...


Ach geeeh - was erwartest du von einem Thread, der "... und Umgebung" betitelt ist?!








P.S.: Aber da waren doch gestern DREI Kekse über - wer kriegt den letzten? Zum KAFFEE müsste der doch schmecken, oder...  
P.P.S.: 12! Bald knack ich sie, die Top Ten...   
Aber ich bin auch derart fertig - würde am liebsten nur noch schlafen...    Und dabei fahr ich doch gar nicht für Punkte...


----------



## Lupi (10. Dezember 2004)

Das habe ich mir natürlich gedacht.

Nicht das es schwer werden würde alle unter einen Hut zu bekommen sondern auch das diese Ankündigung von dem einen oder anderen nicht ganz ernst genommen würde.

Seí ´s drum. Oder mit anderen Worten Normal.

Also am Sonntagnachmittag bleibt nicht mehr allzuviel Zeit.
Deshalb starten wir irgenwann am Sonntag in der früh.

Wetter soll ja grau werden , also beste Voraussetzungen.

Das wird aber bestimmt nicht die Letzte Tour gewesen sein.Wir warten noch auf ein beständiges Tief im Januar.

Also bis demnächst

Mit normalen Grüßen


----------



## madbull (10. Dezember 2004)

Ich hoffe sehr, dass ich dann auch endlich mal dabei sein werde - bei meiner ersten RR-Tour!   

OK, OK, SSRR - aber das zählt doch auch, oder?  






(Keine Angst - das SCHWARZE Lenkerband ist schon anwesend - ich bin mir nur noch sehr unklar über die "Lenkerfrage"...)
(Die Stütze ist auch nur dran, bis endlich das Nonplusultra aus den VS ankommt...)

Übrigens Leute: Wir müssen uns noch ein wenig anstrengen, wenn wir die anderen "...und Umgebung"'s Threads einholen wollen...  


@Lupi: C2TD2005 geht klar!!!!!


----------



## Lupi (13. Dezember 2004)

Moin Leute,

das Forum ist wieder da und ich auch.

Gestern schöne Rennradtour mit Alex gedreht.Es waren annähernd 421 km lockere REKOM .

Vorher schauten noch kurz Ulle und sein Bruder vorbei.Während Ulles Bruder noch kurz meine Tacho verdrahtung  vornahm rollte sich Jan schon kurz ein.

Dann ging es auch schon los.Bei KM 120 mußte der erkältete Jan aber leider abreissen lassen so das wir das letzte Stück dann alleine zu Ende fahren mußten.

Normal eben


----------



## *blacksheep* (13. Dezember 2004)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Leute,
> 
> das Forum ist wieder da und ich auch.
> 
> ...


Jau, war echt enttäuschend, der Ulle... Naja, wer eine Ostseeküstenumrundung nicht abkann, hat im Team Normal eben nix verloren... Soll er doch im Team T-Mobile bleiben!  

Achso, kommenden Sonntag stehen 421 km GA1 an! Wer hat Lust?  

Normal eben!


----------



## hoschi03 (14. Dezember 2004)

Hey Alex 
Is ja voll klasse soviel Kilometer ................

Ist nur Schade das keine Post auf eurem Weg lag oder ?


----------



## *blacksheep* (14. Dezember 2004)

hoschi03 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Alex
> Is ja voll klasse soviel Kilometer ................
> 
> Ist nur Schade das keine Post auf eurem Weg lag oder ?


  Naja, ich fahre ja auch kein gelb lackiertes Trenga!


----------



## hoschi03 (14. Dezember 2004)

> Naja, ich fahre ja auch kein gelb lackiertes Trenga!



Das gelbe trenga würde Dir bestimmt gut stehen und wenn du dann noch deine postalischen Dinge erledigst mit deinem gelben Renner.

Dann hast du endlich mal etwas vernünftiges getan....................


----------



## *blacksheep* (14. Dezember 2004)

Na, Jungs, wie schauts aus? 

 Wie wäre es, wenn am Sonntag vormittag mal das komplette Team Normal mit Rennrädern am Start stehen würde? Entweder an der Waterkant oder hier in HH, in jedem Falle jedoch mit total normaler Glühweinpause. Ob Ulle am Sonntag Zeit hat, wissen wir noch nicht, wir gehen aber davon aus, dass er nach der Lektion am vergangenen Sonntag erst gar nicht antreten wollen wird. Naja, wozu Erkältungen eben so gut sind... 

 @Janny + Marc: Hol- und Bringservice sei Euch sicher.

 Gruss,

 Janus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupi (14. Dezember 2004)

ja , wie wäre es ?

Ich bin jedenfalls so Gott will dabei.

Dann müssen wir aber noch sehen ob Marc sich nicht mit den Crossern messen will.

Bis dann 

Normale Grüße


----------



## Buff Daddy (14. Dezember 2004)

Moin Jungs,

ich bin auch mal wieder auf dem Festland und falls ihr mich mitnehmen würdet hätte ich große Lust bei euch mitzufahren.

Könntet ihr den Ulle nicht mal fragen ob er nicht doch nochmal mitkommt ?
Das wäre doch was.


----------



## madbull (14. Dezember 2004)

Baut Sprick USA jetzt auch schon Rennräder?


----------



## *blacksheep* (14. Dezember 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Baut Sprick USA jetzt auch schon Rennräder?


 Du weisst doch, wie das so auf Spiekeroog gehandhabt wird: SELBST IST DER MANN!


----------



## bofh_marc (15. Dezember 2004)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Dann müssen wir aber noch sehen ob Marc sich nicht mit den Crossern messen will.



Auf das Crossrennen werde ich wohl verzichten. Allerdings wollte ich eigentlich am Samstag kurz auffe Strasse und dann Sonntag den Wald unsicher machen. Das muss ich dann wohl tauschen.

Beim Treffpunkt waere ich ja stark fuer HH, sonst ist man mehr mit der Anreise als mit dem Radeln beschaeftigt. 

Macht mal Vorschlaege, dann ueberleg ich es mir...

Marc


----------



## *blacksheep* (15. Dezember 2004)

Also mir ist das so ziemlich gleich! Wir können auch gerne am Deich fahren, auch wenn das im Vergleich zu Lupis Trainingsstrecke an der Waterkant ziemlich langweilig sein dürfte.

 Abgesehen davon wäre interessant zu wissen, ob Janny Lust und Zeit hat. Ich könnte Euch auch problemlos an der Kärtner Hütte zum Beispiel einsammeln, das erspart Euch immerhin die umständliche "Einreise" nach Hamburg. So würdest Du auf insgesamt höchstens 1,5 Stunden An- und Abreise kommen, bei 4-5 Stunden auf dem Renner ist das doch schon wieder ein lohnendes Verhältnis. 

 Gruss,

 Janus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupi (15. Dezember 2004)

also da müßt ihr euch schon einigen.

Ich fahre auch am Deich.


----------



## *blacksheep* (15. Dezember 2004)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre auch am Deich.


 Das ist ja schön und gut, fraglich ist allerdings, ob Buff Daddy auch so ohne weiteres am Deich fahren möchte. Sicherlich hat er auf Spiekeroog Deiche genug! 

 Gruss,

 Janus


----------



## *blacksheep* (15. Dezember 2004)

Es hat sich gelohnt, sich auf die Suche nach Indien zu begeben! Die Männer aus Tausendundeiner Nacht haben es geschafft und stehen nun an der Schwelle zu unvergänglichem Ruhm:


----------



## Janny (15. Dezember 2004)

Ja, ich wär Sonntag auch dabei. Dann kann ich am Samstag hier in Harburg mitfahren. Wo wir fahren ist mir eigentlich egal. Bin es ja gewohnt früher aufzustehen. Is' halt normal für mich.


----------



## Lupi (15. Dezember 2004)

Ruhm und Ehre sei uns Gewiß

Mensch klasse das sich wieder mal alle einig sind.

Also müssen wir uns nur noch auf eine Ort und eine Zeit einigen.Wenn es sonst nichts ist.Aber das sollten wir auch noch heraus bekommen.

Bis dann


----------



## Buff Daddy (15. Dezember 2004)

1000 und eine Nacht , ihr seid groß.

Mir ist es echt egal wo ihr fährt, meine Fähre geht eh erst um 22, 36 Uhr von Dagebühl.

Buff Daddy


----------



## bofh_marc (16. Dezember 2004)

Ich glaube, ich bin raus. 

Ich werde Sonntag wohl lieber ne kleine Runde (2h) in den HaBes drehen. Fuer 4h Strasse bin ich noch nicht fit genug. Mein Popo schmerzt ja schon nach 2h   Ausserdem ist mir der Zeitaufwand zu hoch.

Trotzdem viel Spass
Marc


----------



## *blacksheep* (17. Dezember 2004)

bofh_marc schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, ich bin raus.


 WAAAAAAAAAAS? Sehr entschlussfreudig klingt ja das nicht! Aber da können wir gerne etwas nachhelfen. 



			
				bofh_marc schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde Sonntag wohl lieber ne kleine Runde (2h) in den HaBes drehen. Fuer 4h Strasse bin ich noch nicht fit genug.


   Der war gut! Was ICH kann, kannst DU ja wohl dreimal!



			
				bofh_marc schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Popo schmerzt ja schon nach 2h   Ausserdem ist mir der Zeitaufwand zu hoch.


  AUSREDEN, AUSREDEN und nochmals AUSREDEN! Das ist eines "Team Normal"-Mitgliedes aber NICHT würdig, lieber Marc! 



			
				bofh_marc schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem viel Spass


 Danke!


----------



## madbull (17. Dezember 2004)

Bin dabei!


----------



## *blacksheep* (18. Dezember 2004)

Supi! Elfhundert, P3? Und was ist mit T?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (18. Dezember 2004)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Supi! Elfhundert, P3? Und was ist mit T?


Von mir aus gebongt!  Hoffentlich bekomme ich heute noch meinen Lenker...  










Bringst du Janny mit?

Dann können die Vier Apokalyptischen Reiter losreiten...  Obwohl (Ihr habt bestimmt alle SCHWARZE Renner, oder?) ich mit meinen Postradl ja schon etwas aus dem Rahmen falle...  Mache ich halt HUNGER - und ihr TOD, PESTILENZ und KRIEG unter euch aus...


----------



## *blacksheep* (18. Dezember 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Von mir aus gebongt!  Hoffentlich bekomme ich heute noch meinen Lenker...
> 
> Bringst du Janny mit?
> 
> Dann können die Vier Apokalyptischen Reiter losreiten... Obwohl (Ihr habt bestimmt alle SCHWARZE Renner, oder?) ich mit meinen Postradl ja schon etwas aus dem Rahmen falle... Mache ich halt HUNGER - und ihr TOD, PESTILENZ und KRIEG unter euch aus...


 Keine Ahnung, was nun mit Janny ist.

 Mein Renner ist BLAU, so BLAU, wie nur der Himmel an der Waterkant sein kann. 

 Schwarze Renner --> BÄH!!


----------



## Janny (18. Dezember 2004)

Ja, äh, moin ersma. Bei mir hier in der Heide schneeregnet es heute. Wird das morgen auch so? Also wenn Ihr fahrt, und vor allem wenn im Janus'schen Shuttle noch 'n Plätzchen frei ist (ich weiß ja immer noch nicht, wo Ihr fahren wollt), dann will ich auch nicht zurückstehen und meine Pflicht tun. 

Unter all dem Schmutz ist mein Renner rot.

Janus, wenn Du mich auch am Harburger oder Hamburger (Haupt-)Bahnhof aufsammeln kannst, stinke ich Dir das Auto nicht schon auf der Hintour mit Männerschweiß voll. Wann soll denn Abfahrt sein?


----------



## madbull (18. Dezember 2004)

Rot - Mensch, wenn Mark jetzt einen grünen hätte, hätten wir die Weltmeisterstreifen komplett!!!  

4 mal 421 Kilometer...  Das gibt...  Mann Mann, viiiiiiele Punkte...  

Bis morgen!

Ach ja - Wetter:

http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/suchen?ORT=23669&LANG=de
http://www.msn.de/wetter/lokal/default.asp?sid=23669&u=true
http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/uebersicht.php?id=10161&ort=Timmendorfer Strand
http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7000&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=10120

Also gut! Hat Kachelmann gestern für den Norden auch gesagt...  Und hier scheint im Übrigen auch heute schon den ganzen Tag die Sonne!



P.S.: Lenker ist gerade gekommen und wird auch schooon verbaut...


----------



## Lupi (18. Dezember 2004)

Prima , elf punkt null null zulu Zeit am P3 .

Ich denke Mal Alex macht dann noch Absprache mit Janny.

Also ich finde schwarze Renner gar nicht so schlimm. frei nach dem Motto schwarze Seele , schwarzer Renner.

Ja, und was ist mit T ?

Normal


----------



## madbull (19. Dezember 2004)

Nix T - K   (<-Fee)  

Soll heißen, wir kehren mittendrin lieber irgendwo in ein Café oder eine Bäckerei ein, von der wir die teilweise wohl recht kostspieligen Bikes sehen können...

2° und Sonne!!!   

Und mein Radl ist fertig - Endlich ein Lenker, den man auch vernünftig greifen kann...  Ihr werdet erst lästern, aber je länger die Tour dauert, nur noch neidisch zu mir rüber schielen...  

Bis morgen - freu mich auf meine erste Rennrad-Tour!


----------



## Lupi (19. Dezember 2004)

Ja Meik,

Super Tour. Auch wenn der Schnee gefehlt hat.

Und Du hast echt Recht gehabt , Ich will auch unbedingt sooooooo einen Supergeilen Lenker haben.Aber da habe leider Pech gehabt , denn so einen kann es nur einmal geben.Muß ich weiterhin meinen doofen rennlenker fahren.

Normal


----------



## *blacksheep* (19. Dezember 2004)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Meik,
> 
> Super Tour. Auch wenn der Schnee gefehlt hat.
> 
> ...


Jau, super Tour, auch wenn ich leider vergessen hatte, meine Stützkufen zu montieren. Und die SPD-SL Cleats passen leider auch nicht an meine Schlittschuhe. Naja, sei´s drum! Habe mich selten in meinem Leben SOOOO deplaziert gefuhlt, mit meinem popligen Rennlenker. Naja, vielleicht hat das Christkind Erbarmen und macht eine kleine Zeitreise zum Beginn des letzten Jahrhunderts, da sollte man so einen Lenker dann problemlos auftreiben können...  

P.S. Warum gibt eigentlich noch keine vernünftige Traktionskontrolle für Rennräder? Meine Sensoren respektive Motorik scheinen nicht fein genug abgestimmt zu sein.... Grobmotoriker eben...  

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## madbull (19. Dezember 2004)

Herrlich war's!  

Viele schöne (große) Bilder gibt es hier: Normale Impressionen

Hier eine Auswahl...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janny (19. Dezember 2004)

Jau, fein war 's. Und wenn ich mir jetzt, mit lecker Abendbrot und Bierchen, am Rechner die Bilder angucke, sind die kalten Füße, die mich ab und zu unterwegs beschlichen, längst vergessen. Und weil Mutti mir beigebracht hat, dass es artig ist, Danke zu sagen: 
Danke!
*Danke *für lecker Verpflegung.
*Danke *für 'ne schicke Tour.
Und *Danke *für einen nicht zu toppenden Shuttleservice.


----------



## Rabbit (19. Dezember 2004)

Krasser Lenker,
krasses Wetter,
krasses Team!

*normal* eben 

Ich denke ihr hattet viel Spaß. Bei dem Wetterchen heute wäre ich sicher auch endlich mal wieder auf's Bike gestiegen. Aber der "krasse" Spaziergang mit meinem Lütten war auch sehr schön.

cu,
Harry


----------



## bofh_marc (20. Dezember 2004)

Da passt man einmal nicht auf und ZACK wird man vom Teamkollegen ueberholt. Hut ab, Lupi. 

Ueber die Feiertage kannst Du noch mal richtig Gas geben. Ich bin in den Alpen und werde ein wenig Schneeschuhwandern. Also nur 2 Punkte pro Tag. 
Dann komme ich wohl nicht mehr ran. Ich kann mich zum langen Fahren nicht aufraffen. Gestern 3 h waren auch echt kalt und anstrengend (Crosser) genug.

Gruss und haut rein Jungs
Marc

PS: Gestern hat es mich 800 m vor meiner Haustuer noch mal zerlegt. Schoen auf ner uebergefrorenen Pfuetze ausgerutscht. Es ist mir ein Raetsel, wie ihr bei dem Wetter RR fahren koennt.


----------



## madbull (20. Dezember 2004)

bofh_marc schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> PS: Gestern hat es mich 800 m vor meiner Haustuer noch mal zerlegt. Schoen auf ner uebergefrorenen Pfuetze ausgerutscht. Es ist mir ein Raetsel, wie ihr bei dem Wetter RR fahren koennt.


Oooch - das geht schon...    Einfach wenn's glatt ist möglichst wenig lenken...  

Was hilft (so hab' ich es): Steuersatz schön schwergängig einstellen.


----------



## madbull (22. Dezember 2004)

SYLVESTER naht!


----------



## Janny (22. Dezember 2004)

bofh_marc schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist mir ein Raetsel, wie ihr bei dem Wetter RR fahren koennt.



Vorausschauend fahren.
Nicht lenken.
Nicht bremsen.
Nicht bewegen.
Nicht denken.
Nicht hingucken.
Weich abrollen.
 


So so, Sylvester scheint also lustig zu werden. Aber um Weihnachten rum geht doch bestimmt auch was, oder? Wenn nicht zuviel Glatteis ist fahr' ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupi (23. Dezember 2004)

Janny schrieb:
			
		

> So so, Sylvester scheint also lustig zu werden. Aber um Weihnachten rum geht doch bestimmt auch was, oder? Wenn nicht zuviel Glatteis ist fahr' ich.




Es geht immer was, Normal eben


----------



## Rabbit (23. Dezember 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> SYLVESTER naht!


Da plant wohl jemand zu Sylvester einen NR? Ist das *normal*?


----------



## madbull (31. Dezember 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Da plant wohl jemand zu Sylvester einen NR? Ist das *normal*?


He He He...  ich denke, ICH werde es sein, der heute Nacht die ERSTEN vier Punkte des GESAMTEN Winterpokals holen wird! Muss ja irgendwie wieder nach Hause kommen...  Will wer mit?  

Gibt's eigentlich Promille-Multiplikatoren?


----------



## *blacksheep* (31. Dezember 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt's eigentlich Promille-Multiplikatoren?


Tja, wenn dem so wäre, dann wäre das Team Normal auf Platz 1 im Winterpokal!  Wenn ich an die Unmengen Glühwein denke, die wir so im Laufe der letzten Wochen weggeputzt haben...


----------



## bofh_marc (5. Januar 2005)

Kurz mal ausweinen:

Wenn sich das Wetter nicht bald bessert, falle ich noch aus den Top 100 . Heute morgen war es nur noch Platz 97 *Angst* 

Gestern Abend noch alleine im Wald gewesen und auf breiten Schotterwegen Hoehenmeter eingesammelt - Biken hat schon mal mehr Spass gemacht. Die Trails sind mal alle im Ar$ch, nur noch Matsch. 

Meine Achillessehne tut auch schon wieder weh, so dass ich beim Laufen erstmal ne Pause machen muss. 

Ich will wieder Sonne!

Marc


----------



## Lupi (5. Januar 2005)

Hallo Marc,

das hört sich ja gar nicht gut an . Wo ich doch dachte das Du beim Schneeschuhwandern neue Kräfte gesammelt hast.

Aber ich denke deine Zeit wird auch noch kommen.


----------



## *blacksheep* (5. Januar 2005)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich denke deine Zeit wird auch noch kommen.


 Unter Umständen sogar schon bald! 

 Wie schauts aus? Am Wochenende eine kleine 4-5 Stunden GA1 RR-Tour? Mit Shuttleservice für Marc und Janny!?  Team Normal mal komplett? Das wäre doch was!

 Gruss,

 Janus


----------



## Janny (5. Januar 2005)

Jawoll, GA ist meine Welt! Is mir dann auch egal wo, solange das Wetter im Rahmen bleibt. So wie bis jetzt immer, wenn wir gefahren sind. Normal, oder?


----------



## Lupi (5. Januar 2005)

meinetwegen auch REKOM.

Ist nur die Frage wann ? Am Sonntag startet ja eine Runde mit Alan, das kann auch interessant werden.So mit den Sonntagsfahren , den Normalen, vielleicht schaut auch eine Gemse vorbei .

Aber da werden wir uns wohl schon einigen, da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## bofh_marc (6. Januar 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Unter Umständen sogar schon bald!
> 
> Wie schauts aus? Am Wochenende eine kleine 4-5 Stunden GA1 RR-Tour? Mit Shuttleservice für Marc und Janny!?  Team Normal mal komplett? Das wäre doch was!
> 
> ...



Leider schon wieder ein Korb. Bin in Muenster. 

Viel Spass
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (6. Januar 2005)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> meinetwegen auch REKOM.
> 
> Ist nur die Frage wann ? Am Sonntag startet ja eine Runde mit Alan, das kann auch interessant werden.So mit den Sonntagsfahren , den Normalen, vielleicht schaut auch eine Gemse vorbei .
> 
> Aber da werden wir uns wohl schon einigen, da bin ich mir sicher.


Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher...  

421km REKOM in 4,5 Stunden, das schaffen nur die Fit****er vom Team Normal!


----------



## OBRADY (6. Januar 2005)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> meinetwegen auch REKOM.
> 
> Ist nur die Frage wann ? Am Sonntag startet ja eine Runde mit Alan, das kann auch interessant werden.So mit den Sonntagsfahren , den Normalen, vielleicht schaut auch eine Gemse vorbei .
> 
> Aber da werden wir uns wohl schon einigen, da bin ich mir sicher.




Moin....

....genau..die ein oder andere Gemse schaut auch vorbei....

Gruß
Anja


----------



## madbull (6. Januar 2005)

Hauptsache kein Harburger Sonntagsfahrer - die sind nur noch knapp 100 Punkte hinter Normal...


----------



## *blacksheep* (6. Januar 2005)

Ab sofort findet jeden Sonntag die "Team Normal" RR-Trainingstour statt. 

WO:

Im wöchentlichen Wechsel wird gefahren entweder:

Timmendorfer Strand, Parkplatz P3

oder

Hamburg, Tatenberger Schleuse

WANN:

Sonntags, 11 Uhr

DAUER: Je nach Lust und Laune zwischen 3 bis 5 Stunden

ANMELDUNG: siehe LMB

SHUTTLESERVICE: Zu den Veranstaltungen in Timmendorf kann ich zwei bis drei Mitstreiter inkl. Rädern mitnehmen. Bei Interesse --> PM an mich.

Nun zum konkret anstehenden Termin am kommenden Sonntag.

Timmendorf P3, 11 Uhr, Dauer ca. 4 Stunden

Janny? Shuttleservice?


----------



## Lupi (7. Januar 2005)

das ging ja schnell.

Und der Eintrag ins LMB ging ja auch schnell.

Aber Tempo mittel ?  Ich dachte es steht GA / REKOM an ?

Und Strecke leicht ? unterschätze die Ostholsteinische Moränen Landschaft nicht.


----------



## *blacksheep* (7. Januar 2005)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Tempo mittel ? Ich dachte es steht GA / REKOM an ?


Wieso? 421km in 4,5 Stunden entspricht doch ungefähr der Tempoklassifizierung "Mittel", ist doch normal.

Und Du kennst doch diese unglaublichen Tempoverschärfungen, wenn Meik die Führung übernimmt.....


----------



## *blacksheep* (8. Januar 2005)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Und Strecke leicht ? unterschätze die Ostholsteinische Moränen Landschaft nicht.


 Ja, ne schon klar. Und die Sturmböen nicht zu vergessen, die auch an der Waterkant Kraftausdauertraining möglich machen, nicht wahr?


----------



## Lupi (8. Januar 2005)

praktisch gesehen kann man Stehversuche machen.

Aber der Wind woll ja über Nacht abflauen.Nur noch ein paar Böen mit Graupelschauern.


----------



## *blacksheep* (12. Januar 2005)

Der Deich ruft!

Sonntag, 11 Uhr, Tatenberger Schleuse

 Wie immer normal lockeres GA1 Training mit den Jungs vom Team Normal. 

 Dauer: ca. 4 Stunden

 Sonntagsfahrende Harburger oder kletterstarke Gemsen sind natürlich auch willkommen! 

 Gruss,

 Janus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupi (12. Januar 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntagsfahrende Harburger oder kletterstarke Gemsen sind natürlich auch willkommen!




ich habe da was munkeln gehölt


----------



## OBRADY (12. Januar 2005)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe da was munkeln gehölt




.....soso....

bis Sonntag

Gruß
Anja


----------



## *blacksheep* (12. Januar 2005)

OBRADY schrieb:
			
		

> bis Sonntag


Die Botschaft höle ich wohl, allein mil fehlt del Glaube!  Guckst Du mal auf www.wettel.com ! Mit dem Aufkommen von Legen ist zu lechnen! 

Edit: Ups, die haben doch glatt die Wettelvolhelsage schon wiedel geändelt! So soll es doch tatsächlich sonnig welden, am Sonn-tag!

Gut, untel diesen Umständen ist vielleicht sogal tatsächlich mit dem Elscheinen divelser Halbulgel Sonntagsfahlel/Gemsen zu lechnen!


----------



## bofh_marc (14. Januar 2005)

Moin,

muss mal schauen, ob ich am Sonntag mit dabei bin. Erstmal Wetter abwarten.

Kann ich ne Anfahrtsbeschreibung haben? Ich wuerde wohl selber anreisen.

Gruss
Marc


----------



## Rabbit (14. Januar 2005)

bofh_marc schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich ne Anfahrtsbeschreibung haben? Ich wuerde wohl selber anreisen.


Du fährst vom Hauptbahnhof mit der S21/2 vom Gleis 4 Richtung Bergedorf/Aumühle und steigst Billerder-Moorfleet aus. Dann radelst Du den *Unteren Landweg* in Richtung IKEA (IKEA-Moorfleet) bis zum Ende und erblickst dann auf der anderen Straßenseite den "Burger King". Hier an der Andreas-Meyer-Strasse biegst Du rechts ab und gleich wieder links in den *Brennerhof*. Nun radelst Du diese Strasse einfach immer entlang, bis Du die Dove-Elbe passierst. An dieser Stelle ist die Tatenberger Schleuse!
Wo genau dort der Treffpunkt ist, weiß ich nicht. Das Gelände dort ist aber sehr offen, so daß Du die anderen, die anderen Dich, schon sehen solltest.

Link zum Kartenausschnitt 

Vom Bahnhof (Billwerder-Moorfleet) bist Du in ca. 10 mit dem Bike an der Tatenberger Schleuse!
Du könntest sicher auch direkt per Bike anreisen, da suche dir dann aber bitte selber eine Strecke raus!



Gruß und viel Spaß,
Harry


----------



## bofh_marc (14. Januar 2005)

Besten Dank fuer den Service  

habe selbst kurz im Internet gesucht, aber mein Stadtplan konnte mit der Schleuse nichts anfangen.

Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (14. Januar 2005)

Wir treffen uns Ecke Tatenberger Weg/Moorfleeter Hauptdeich.

 Gruß,

 Janus


----------



## Rabbit (14. Januar 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Wir treffen uns Ecke Tatenberger Weg/Moorfleeter Hauptdeich.


Ich habe den Kartenausschnitt entsprechend aktualisiert


----------



## *blacksheep* (14. Januar 2005)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe den Kartenausschnitt entsprechend aktualisiert


  Du bist eine Granate, Klaus!


----------



## *blacksheep* (15. Januar 2005)

Moin Mädels,

wie´s aussieht werden wir unterwegs keine Möglichkeit haben, irgendwo einzukehren. Wir werden 2 Schleifen á 60 km fahren, nach der 1. Runde machen wir an den PKWs eine kurze Pause. Nehmt Euch also ausreichend Verpflegung mit. Ich hoffe, daß Christian eine Pulle seines edlen Getränkes im Auto deponiert...  

Gruß,

Janus


----------



## Lupi (15. Januar 2005)

Huhu,

na gut.Dann werde ich mal los um ein paar faule Früchtchen zu sammeln um aus eben diesen ein köstliches Getränk zu zaubern.


----------



## Thol (15. Januar 2005)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> ... mal los um ein paar faule Früchtchen zu sammeln um aus eben diesen ein köstliches Getränk zu zaubern.


  Na,wenn das mal nicht Grund genug ist, um mal vorbei zukommen  !

 Da ich kein Sonntagsfahrer, kein kletternder Paarhufer und auch kein Normaler bin, werde ich, sofern ich mich Morgenfrüh aufraffen kann, fürs Team "Umgebung" starten . 

  Und damit ich nicht gleich tot vom Rad kippe, werde ich jetzt schon mal ein Paar rasierte Reifen aufziehen  .

  Eventuell bis Morgen,
  Gruß Olaf

 P.S. Für den Fall der Fälle, wäre noch ne Handynummer (via PM) nicht schlecht.


----------



## Beppo (15. Januar 2005)

Moin Moin,
wenn ich bis dahin wieder fit und wach bin, dann werde ich auch beim Treffpunkt aufschlagen.
Ich würd´ es nur sehr "unglücklich" finden, wenn wir bei dem zu erwartenden Sonnentag , die Runde zwei mal fahren würden. Nun habe ich den Vorteil, dass die morgige Fahrerei sozusagen in meinem Feierabendrevier stattfindet. Daher könnte ich ohne weiteres eine herrliche, abwechlungsreiche, landschaftlich reizvolle    mit ein paar Höhenmeter versehene Runde von 70-150 Km anbieten. ( Schleuse - Geesthacht - Escheburg - Schwarzenbek - Lauenburg - Adendorf - Lüneburg - Bardowick - Winsen - Geesthacht - Schleuse und zurück  ) Und die Schlagsahne inkl. Kuchen könnte auch noch Unterwegs vernichtet werden.    

Sodenn, bis dann. Gruß
Beppo


----------



## *blacksheep* (15. Januar 2005)

@Beppo: Ein paar Höhenmeter würden dem Training des Team Nornal sicher nicht schaden. Dein Heimatrevier ist bestimmt eine nette Abwechslung zur inzwischen liebgewonnenen Holsteinischen Moränenlandschaft. Immerhin haben wir bei der letzten dortigen Tour krasse 540 Höhenmeter gemacht. 

 Also wenn Du Dich als Tourguide zur Verfügung stellen willst, werden wir das Angebot gerne annehmen und mit einem Becher Lupi´schen Entspannungssaftes honorieren... 

 Gruß,

 Janus


----------



## madbull (15. Januar 2005)

Ja, ein Local ist cool - der kann auch gern die ganze Zeit vorne fahren...


----------



## Janny (16. Januar 2005)

Aaaah, der Saft.
Wie konnten wir den vergessen? Deswegen war ich ja eigentlich nur mitgefahren.  
Hoffentlich wird der nicht schlecht. Ach nee, da habt Ihr Euch wahrscheinlich auf dem Heimweg drum gekümmert Jungs, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupi (16. Januar 2005)

ja , der Saft.

Das viel mir auch zu Hause erst wieder ein.Aber nun habe ich was schön warmes zum trinken.


----------



## Thol (16. Januar 2005)

Kurz und knapp: Es war eine klasse Tour ! Selbst der frühzeitige "Ausstieg" von STEF1 und mir in Geesthacht erwies sich als sehr passend gewählt - mit der Sonne von vorn  gings am Deich entlang zum Parkplatz zurück. Tachostand: 82,5 km !







    ...und die Restlichen gibts  >>hier<<.

    Bis zum nächsten Tour
    Olaf


----------



## *blacksheep* (20. Januar 2005)

Am selbsternannten "Tag des Radsports" hat das Team Normal die 2000er Punktemarke erklommen.  So, Freunde der Eingangfortbewegung, JETZT geht´s über zum Endspurt. Platz 5 wir kommen!


----------



## madbull (20. Januar 2005)

Die sollen mal aber so was von froh sein, dass es keine MULTIPLIKATOREN gibt...


----------



## Lupi (20. Januar 2005)

am Schluß wird alles gut und wir trinken alle ****brüderschaft.


----------



## madbull (20. Januar 2005)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> am Schluß wird alles gut und wir trinken alle ****brüderschaft.


Feigling! Pussy!!


----------



## *blacksheep* (21. Januar 2005)

BTW: Meiks Oltsschildsplints gegen Lupi gingen heuer ummeist zu seinen Gunsten aus. Gegen mich beim erweiterten Doppel-Ortsschildsprint hatte er jedoch nicht den Hauch einer Chance. DAS ist Taktik, Meik durch Lupi mürbe machen lassen und dann gegen Schluss der Tour die Lorbeeren einheimsen. 

 @Meik: Kein Wunder, daß die Kurve nach dem zweiten Ortsschild eng wurde. Vmax laut Polarauswertung 61,7 km/h!


----------



## Beppo (21. Januar 2005)

Moin Moin,



			
				Janus schrieb:
			
		

> @Meik: Kein Wunder, daß die Kurve nach dem zweiten Ortsschild eng wurde. Vmax laut Polarauswertung 61,7 km/h!


Mit wievielen Magneten hast Du gemessen? 

...ich muß weg...
Gruß, Beppo


----------



## *blacksheep* (21. Januar 2005)

Beppo schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin,
> 
> 
> Mit wievielen Magneten hast Du gemessen?
> ...


 Zugegeben, Deine S-Bahn dürfte deutlich schneller unterwegs sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (24. Januar 2005)

Wie schaut´s aus? Mittwoch sollen einigermassen akzeptable Wetterbedingungen vorherrschen. 100km GA1 an der Waterkant? Start 10 Uhr P3? Anschliessend ein lecker Bierchen im Feuerstein?

 Gruss,

 Janus


----------



## madbull (24. Januar 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schaut´s aus? Mittwoch sollen einigermassen akzeptable Wetterbedingungen vorherrschen. 100km GA1 an der Waterkant? Start 10 Uhr P3? Anschliessend ein lecker Bierchen im Feuerstein?



Nee, Mittwochs kann ich doch nicht...  

M. - Offen für Di und Do...


----------



## Lupi (24. Januar 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schaut´s aus? Mittwoch sollen einigermassen akzeptable Wetterbedingungen vorherrschen. 100km GA1 an der Waterkant? Start 10 Uhr P3? Anschliessend ein lecker Bierchen im Feuerstein?
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Janus



Also ich hätte Zeit und Lust bei einigermaßen Wetter zu fahren.




			
				Mittwochsnichtkönner schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, Mittwochs kann ich doch nicht...




nana , was da wohl im Spiel ist ?


----------



## madbull (24. Januar 2005)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> nana , was da wohl im Spiel ist ?


ARBEIT! Dösbaddel...


----------



## *blacksheep* (24. Januar 2005)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hätte Zeit und Lust bei einigermaßen Wetter zu fahren.


 Gut. Bis Mittwoch dann! 10 Uhr oder 11 Uhr? Im Übrigen kann Meik ja nach der Arbeit im Feuerstein aufschlagen und auch noch ein Bierchen mittrinken, das sollte doch möglich sein, oder?


----------



## madbull (24. Januar 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Gut. Bis Mittwoch dann! 10 Uhr oder 11 Uhr? Im Übrigen kann Meik ja nach der Arbeit im Feuerstein aufschlagen und auch noch ein Bierchen mittrinken, das sollte doch möglich sein, oder?


Gute Idee, könnte klappen, ich beeile mich, melde mich per Handy, wenn ich fertig bin! Oder schau direkt vorbei, bin ja eh ganz in der Nähe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupi (24. Januar 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Gut. Bis Mittwoch dann! 10 Uhr oder 11 Uhr? Im Übrigen kann Meik ja nach der Arbeit im Feuerstein aufschlagen und auch noch ein Bierchen mittrinken, das sollte doch möglich sein, oder?



Wie wäre mit 10.30 Uhr ???

und bitte an Getränke und Verpflegung denken, unterwegs sieht es recht mau aus.


----------



## *blacksheep* (24. Januar 2005)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre mit 10.30 Uhr ???
> 
> und bitte an Getränke und Verpflegung denken, unterwegs sieht es recht mau aus.


 Ok. Geht klar. 10.30 Uhr, P3, 23er Reifen, 40 Punkte.

 Janny? Zeit und Lust?

 Gruss,

 Janus


----------



## Anfall (24. Januar 2005)

10:30? Ihr faulen Säcke sollt arbeiten gehen. Also das kann ich ja nun wirklich nicht gutheißen!


----------



## *blacksheep* (24. Januar 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> 10:30? Ihr faulen Säcke sollt arbeiten gehen. Also das kann ich ja nun wirklich nicht gutheißen!


 Wieso? Reicht doch, wenn Meik am Mittwoch arbeiten geht.  Keine Sorge, wir tragen ansonsten mehr als genug zum Bruttosozialprodukt bei.


----------



## Lupi (24. Januar 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> 10:30? Ihr faulen Säcke sollt arbeiten gehen. Also das kann ich ja nun wirklich nicht gutheißen!





Eben , reicht doch.Ich am Dienstag , Meik am Mittwoch.

Außerdem habe ich schon gearbeitet als Du noch mit der Trommel und so weiter.Und damit habe ich den Puderzucker verdient der Dir dann irgendwo reingepustet wurde.

Bis Donnerstag


----------



## Google (25. Januar 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> JETZT geht´s über zum Endspurt. Platz 5 wir kommen!


Tssssssssss........


----------



## Deisterbruddler (25. Januar 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Tssssssssss........



Vielen Dank für diesen nicht nur ungemein wichtigen, an Sinn- und Informationsgehalt nicht zu überbietenden, sondern auch überaus intelligenten Beitrag.


----------



## Edith L. (25. Januar 2005)

Deisterbruddler schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für diesen nicht nur ungemein wichtigen, an Sinn- und Informationsgehalt nicht zu überbietenden, sondern auch überaus intelligenten Beitrag.



Dies dürfte wohl eher für Deinen Beitrag zutreffend sein! Ich stelle anheim sich entsprechenden Überblick über den "WP" zu verschaffen. Der Sinn- und Informationsgehalt dürfte sich dann von allein erschliessen! 

@Team Normal
Na dann mal ran!


----------



## Rabbit (25. Januar 2005)

Moin Deisterbruddler!

Auf den ersten, flüchtigen Blick hast Du nicht ganz unrecht. Aber wenn Du dir wirklich mal die Mühe machst dich eingehender mit der Teamzusammensetztung der Teilnehmer am Winterpokal zu beschäftigen, dann erhält das Posting von Google doch wieder einen "Sinn" 
Zur Aufklärung: Google ist Mitglied im Team "Eisbären" (ebenso wie Eddi L.). Und die belegen derzeit den Platz 5 

Grundsätzlich würde ich dieses Thema mittlerweile eh als "Insider"-Thema deklarieren und damit sind für "Aussenstehende" die ganzen Zusammenhänge auch nicht mehr klar ersichtlich. Da kommt es dann schon mal zu "Mißverständnissen"!

Ich hoffe das "Mißverständnis" damit aus dem Weg geräumt zu haben.

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Deisterbruddler (25. Januar 2005)

Eddie L. schrieb:
			
		

> Dies dürfte wohl eher für Deinen Beitrag zutreffend sein! Ich stelle anheim sich entsprechenden Überblick über den "WP" zu verschaffen. Der Sinn- und Informationsgehalt dürfte sich dann von allein erschliessen!
> 
> @Team Normal
> Na dann mal ran!



Sechs! Setzen!   Ich bin mehr sehr wohl der speziellen Beziehung der jeweiligen Teams/Teammitglieder im WP bewusst. Und gerade auf diesem Hintergrund ist Googles Posting nicht mehr als sinnentleerter Spam, bei entsprechender Betrachtungsweise kommt man nicht umhin, darüber hinaus sogar eine gewisse Arroganz herausklingen zu hören, die dem sportlichen Geist dieser "Veranstaltung" mehr als entgegen steht. Vielleicht hätte Google dies durch das Setzen entsprechender Smilies verhindern können. Da er ansonsten aber mit solchen nicht geizt, kann man sehr schön erkennen, in welche Richtung sein Posting zielte.   

Soviel zum Thema Sinn- und Informationsgehalt.   

@Rabbit: Danke für Deine (nicht notwendige) Aufklärung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupi (25. Januar 2005)

Hallo Google und Eddie L,

ist ja interessant wer hier so alles mitliest   

Und bitte nicht alles so ernst nehmen was hier so gepostet wird.Aber laßt uns bitte noch die Hoffnung auf Platz 5, wenigstens ein kleines bißchen.

In diesem Sinne 

sportlich faire grüße an die Eisbären


----------



## *blacksheep* (25. Januar 2005)

Google, ich bin Dir zu äusserstem Dank verpflichtet!

Ich hatte heute weder Lust noch Zeit, mich auf einen meiner Hobel zu schwingen, ABER: Dein Posting lässt neuen Saft und Kraft in meine müden Glieder schiessen! Ergebnis: 3,5 Stunden Biken heute.  

Auf dass die Besseren gewinnen mögen! 

Sportliche Grüsse an die Eisbären (als solcher ich mich heute übrigens gefühlt habe..brrrrr)

Janus


----------



## Google (26. Januar 2005)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Aber laßt uns bitte noch die Hoffnung auf Platz 5, wenigstens ein kleines bißchen.
> 
> In diesem Sinne
> 
> sportlich faire grüße an die Eisbären





			
				Janus schrieb:
			
		

> ABER: Dein Posting lässt neuen Saft und Kraft in meine müden Glieder schiessen! Ergebnis: 3,5 Stunden Biken heute.
> 
> Auf dass die Besseren gewinnen mögen!
> 
> ...



My Comment: 

* " Die Spiele mögen beginnen !! " ​*
Heute auch mit den geforderten Smilies:

    ​
Da macht der WP gleich doppelt viel Spass


----------



## madbull (26. Januar 2005)

So wie ich das sehe, dürften die nächsten zwei Monate spannend werden...  


Eisbären - zieht euch warm an: Mir wurde jedenfalls vorhin heiß und kalt zugleich, als ich den Trainingsplänen der Normalen Asphaltlutschabteilung lauschen durfte...     Und auch meine Lust aufs Biken steigt zur Zeit ins Unermessliche...    





















​


----------



## *blacksheep* (26. Januar 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Eisbären - zieht euch warm an: Mir wurde jedenfalls vorhin heiß und kalt zugleich, als ich den Trainingsplänen der Normalen Asphaltlutschabteilung lauschen durfte...


 Jaja, dem Länz sei Dank! Und um den Anspruch des Team Normal auf den 5. Platz zu untermauern. waren Lupi und meine Wenigkeit heute unterwegs, um eine Bestandsaufnahme unserer Fitness vorzunehmen. Schliesslich wollen Länz´ Trainingspläne ja auch akkurat angewandt werden.

 So begaben wir uns heute auf die übliche lockere GA1-Tour, quasi ein 421km-Brevet von Timmendorf Strand nach Berlin und zurück. Leider konnten wir das Beweisfoto nur auf dem Rückweg, also bei Verlassen dieser unglaublichen Metropole, schiessen. Beim Ortseingang war nämlich der übliche Oltsschildsplint angesagt, keine Zeit also, das Handy zur Hand zu nehmen und zu knipsen.

 Damit unsere Modemuser auch was davon haben, stark verkleinert:






 Alles in allem wieder eine lockere Tour mit anschliessendem Team Normal-Treffen in unserem Clubheim bei heissen Getränken und Überbackenem.

 Und schon morgen wird das Team Normal wieder punkten, beim Eiskunstlauf-Nightride in Timmendorf.

 In diesem Sinne,

 Gruss und wech,

 Janus


----------



## *blacksheep* (26. Januar 2005)

Ho Ho Ho Hoooooo! Die Eisbären schlagen zurück!


----------



## bofh_marc (27. Januar 2005)

Da habe ich es mal wieder kurz unter die TOP 100 geschafft , ein gemuetliches Plaetzchen zwischen Alex und Carsten, aber weit hinter Meik und Christian. Echt mal Respekt. Ich habe zur Zeit nicht das Gefuehl, wenig zu tun und komm trotzdem nicht an Eure Punkte ran.

Da ich am WE aber mal wieder unterwegs bin und somit keine Punkte sammeln kann, wird es wohl nur ein kurzes Gastspiel auf der ersten Seite des WPs bleiben. Ich versuch aber mein bestes, damit wir den Eisbaeren gefaehrlich werden...

Marc


----------



## *blacksheep* (27. Januar 2005)

bofh_marc schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich am WE aber mal wieder unterwegs bin und somit keine Punkte sammeln kann, wird es wohl nur ein kurzes Gastspiel auf der ersten Seite des WPs bleiben. Ich versuch aber mein bestes, damit wir den Eisbaeren gefaehrlich werden...
> 
> Marc


 Schade, dass Du am WE keine Zeit hast, das Team Normal wird am Deich mal ne 120er GA1 Runde drehen und dabei unter gar keinen Umständen irgendeinen Kontakt zu Bahnschienen aufnehmen. 

 Löblich, dass Du Dich so aufopferungsvoll dem sportlichen Kampf gegen die Eisbären widmen willst, ich denke jedoch, dass Platz 5 zu Beginn der kommenden Woche mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit in unserer Hand sein wird. 

 Darüber hinaus werden sich einige Mitglieder des Team Normals mit Beginn nächster Woche dem 7-wöchigen Länz-Armstrong-Tainingsplan für "Fortgeschrittene" widmen. Was das für den WP bedeutet, bedarf wohl keiner weiteren Erläuterung. 

  Gruss,

  Janus


----------



## Lupi (27. Januar 2005)

nur mal so nebenbei,

ich möchte gar nicht so schnell an den Eisbären vorbei.Denn eigentlich bin ich mehr der Jäger und nicht der gejagte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (27. Januar 2005)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> nur mal so nebenbei,
> 
> ich möchte gar nicht so schnell an den Eisbären vorbei.


 Ich fürchte, das wird sich aber nicht vermeiden lassen. Oder willst Du jetzt vom Radsport auf Schneeschuhwandern umsteigen? 



			
				Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Denn eigentlich bin ich mehr der Jäger und nicht der gejagte.


 na na na, alles wonach DU jagst, sind Deine Ortsschildsprint-Trophäen!


----------



## madbull (28. Januar 2005)

Heute, Kinder, wird's was geben...


----------



## *blacksheep* (28. Januar 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Heute, Kinder, wird's was geben...


 Nicht zu früh freuen. Vergiss nicht, dass 3/5 des Teams "Die Eisbären" seit gestern auf Malle sind (und auch auf Malle dürfte der Teamname Programm sein  ). Die werden also einige Pünktchen sammeln können. In diesem Sinne: Lasst die Kurbel kurbeln!

 Zum Beispiel morgen am Deich. Wann geht´s denn los? 10 Uhr, 10.30 Uhr oder 11 Uhr? 

 Gruss,

 Janus


----------



## Lupi (28. Januar 2005)

Sowas in der Richtung habe ich mir auch schon gedenkt.

Morgen dann 11.00 Uhr Abfahrt.

@Meik: halb zehn erfolgt Abholung


----------



## madbull (28. Januar 2005)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected]: halb zehn erfolgt Abholung


So'n Shiet...  Hatte mir schon vorgenommen zu sagen, ich könnte nicht und wollte mir'n faulen Tag machen...  Aber wenn Janny auch kommt...  Und Kim Alt-il Befehl gibt...  MUSS ich ja leideeeeer....  


Ach übrigens:  










Jetzt heißt es also: Nord vs. Süd...   Die Normalen JAGEN wieder...


----------



## *blacksheep* (28. Januar 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> So'n Shiet... Hatte mir schon vorgenommen zu sagen, ich könnte nicht und wollte mir'n faulen Tag machen...


Tja, dann hättest Du den Satz GP3000 eben NICHT bekommen. 

BTW: Die neuen Michelin Pro Race 2 sehen echt verdammt schnell aus. Also zieht Euch WARM an morgen!  Werde, je nach Ergebnis, morgen mal ne Mail an Michelin schicken, die sollen die Dinger in "Michelin Pro Ortsschildsprint" umbenennen.  

Bis "später" und geht früh ins Bett, morgen wird nicht gelutscht, sondern gefightet.

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (28. Januar 2005)

ROFL...Zum Glück sind die Eisbären ja nicht total berechenbar. Wusste doch, dass die Jungs nun anfangen, mit unlauteren Mitteln unsere Motivation zu untergraben suchen.  



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Eddie L schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm.. ich sag mal: *NETTER VERSUCH!  *


----------



## madbull (29. Januar 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> ...Motivation schon im Keim ersticken...


Motivation?

Da sind wir schon eine Evolutionsstufe weiter, so etwas brauchen wir schon lange nicht mehr...  Die einen in die Richtung "Trainingsplan" die anderen in die Richtung "Leidenschaft die Leiden schafft"...


----------



## *blacksheep* (30. Januar 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Die einen in die Richtung "Trainingsplan" die anderen in die Richtung "Leidenschaft die Leiden schafft"...


 
Wenn man es jetzt noch schaffen würde, beides miteinander zu verbinden...


----------



## *blacksheep* (4. Februar 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man es jetzt noch schaffen würde, beides miteinander zu verbinden...



Dass das geht, wurde ja gestern, dank der Hilfe von TNC-Hamburg ja bewiesen. 

Janny, wie sieht´s aus? Samstag RR, 120, Deich und Sonntag RR, 100 in der schleswig-holsteinischen Moränenlandschaft?


----------



## Janny (4. Februar 2005)

Das klingt lecker. Gleicher Ort, gleicher Termin wie immer am Samstag, gell?.
Bis morgen


----------



## madbull (4. Februar 2005)

@tomorrow - Bin wie gesagt nicht dabei...  Mache aber auch ein paar Punkte - immerhin...    Viel Spaß euch!  

@teamwertung - Who the fukk needs Mallorca?


----------



## *blacksheep* (4. Februar 2005)

Janny schrieb:
			
		

> Das klingt lecker. Gleicher Ort, gleicher Termin wie immer am Samstag, gell?.
> Bis morgen



The same procedure as every Saturday, Janny. (Wobei wir den Part mit der S-Bahn weglassen. Normal eben!  )

@Madbull: Mallorca? Wat is dat? Muss man das kennen?


----------



## Lupi (4. Februar 2005)

wohnen wo andere Urlaub machen


----------



## Janny (5. Februar 2005)

Tja, das tut mir ja nun leid, dass ich nicht dabei war. Mir sind gestern ein paar Bier in die Quere gekommen. Seid Ihr dann zu zweit gefahren? Das bedeutet ja jede Menge EB-Intervalle. Aber morgen, da würde ich gerne mit Euch fahren. Ich versprech' auch kein Bier in meine Nähe zu lassen heute.


----------



## madbull (5. Februar 2005)

Janny schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, das tut mir ja nun leid, dass ich nicht dabei war. Mir sind gestern ein paar Bier in die Quere gekommen. Seid Ihr dann zu zweit gefahren? Das bedeutet ja jede Menge EB-Intervalle. Aber morgen, da würde ich gerne mit Euch fahren. Ich versprech' auch kein Bier in meine Nähe zu lassen heute.


Mensch Janny - du wirst mir ja immer sympathischer...    

Und das mit Bier UND Biken kriegen wir auch noch hin...     


Ich habe vorhin erstmal mein Arbeitsfahrrad auf Vordermann bringen MÜSSEN - schön ist's geworden und surrt wieder wie ein Kätzchen...     Gibt aber leider auch keine Punkte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (5. Februar 2005)

Janny schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, das tut mir ja nun leid, dass ich nicht dabei war. Mir sind gestern ein paar Bier in die Quere gekommen. Seid Ihr dann zu zweit gefahren? Das bedeutet ja jede Menge EB-Intervalle. Aber morgen, da würde ich gerne mit Euch fahren. Ich versprech' auch kein Bier in meine Nähe zu lassen heute.


 
Jau, war schön. Wenigstens wurde man heute für den verfi_ck_ten Gegenwind auf dem Rückweg dann auch mal mit Rückenwind belohnt. Wundervoll, den entgegenkommenden Fitfu_ck_ern, die sich bei gerade mal 20 km/h so richtig quälen mussten, mit fast 40 km/h bei vielleicht höchstens 100 Watt Leistung mal zur Motivation "Kette rechts!!!" zuzurufen.  Hast also was verpasst heute. Lässt sich aber wiederholen. Morgen stehen lockere 421 km GA1 auf dem Programm, und zwar in der wohlbekannten Schleswig-Holsteinischen Moränenlandschaft. Ziel ist, wie immer, der finale Ortschildsprint in Berlin.  Wir starten jedoch vergleichsweise früh, ich würde vorschlagen, Dich um 9.15 Uhr am üblichen Parkplatz am HBF abzuholen?! Ist das ok? 

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Lupi (5. Februar 2005)

ja , sehr schön.Wir waren übrigens zu dritt, da uns Rene unterstützt hat.

@Janny: ich bin erschüttert ob des Bieres

@Madbull: Wo ?

@Janus: Berlin wird morgen ausgelassen.


----------



## Lupi (13. Februar 2005)

Ab Mittwoch soll sich das Wetter ja bessern.

Zwar kalt aber wenigstens trocken.

Geht da was ?


----------



## madbull (13. Februar 2005)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Ab Mittwoch soll sich das Wetter ja bessern.
> 
> Zwar kalt aber wenigstens trocken.
> 
> Geht da was ?



Wie wär's denn endlich mal mit dem schon lang geplanten Sunriseride? Übers Ufer genau in die aufgehende Sonne (die ist morgens schräg links vorne - Osten halt) nach Travemünde, da dann schön bei Junge frühstücken und dann übers Ufer zurück...   

Start würde ich sagen 07:10 oder 07:15 am P3 - Sonnenaufgang ist 07:35


----------



## Lupi (14. Februar 2005)

hervorragend,
am Mittwoch ?


----------



## Janny (14. Februar 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Start würde ich sagen 07:10 oder 07:15 am P3 - Sonnenaufgang ist 07:35


Leute! Das ist um die Zeit kalt. Und für Nichtküstenbewohner auch recht früh (Anfahrt und so). Aber macht mal. Die Idee ist super, und falls mich der Tatendrang packt...


----------



## madbull (14. Februar 2005)

Hmm...  Wenn ich mir die Wetterdienste so anschaue, können wir auch gern schon morgen starten, ich sehe da kaum Unterschiede zum Mittwoch...  Heute schien (und scheint noch) die Sonne - SO muss es sein...  

Also sag(t) an - mir ist es gleich. Können auch gerne täglich fahren...  




P.S.: Schneenightride heute?


----------



## Lupi (14. Februar 2005)

Dienstag 7.15 Uhr P3

Am Montagabend kein Nightride, also nicht mit mir.


----------



## madbull (14. Februar 2005)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Dienstag 7.15 Uhr P3


Alles klaro. Aber pünktlich sein, sonst ist die Sonne vor uns am Ufer...  

Ich bringe ein Kabelschloss mit.

Ach - hast du vielleicht einen 1.5 mm Bohrer rumliegen? Oder kommst heute noch irgendwo vorbei, wo es einen gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (14. Februar 2005)

Äääh - will Alexdrei aka. Anfall morgen früh wirklich kommen oder hat er sich nur verklickt im LMB?!? Na ja, wir werden's ja sehen...


----------



## Lupi (14. Februar 2005)

der kommt bestimmt


----------



## madbull (15. Februar 2005)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> der kommt bestimmt





Hach - ein laues Lüftchen wehte die ersten Strahlen der jungfräulich aufsteigenden Sonne über leicht gekräuseltes, türkisblaues Wasser zu uns heran...  Schön war's...


----------



## madbull (15. Februar 2005)

Ach ja - jemand Lust auf Nightride heute? Fühl mich irgendwie nicht richtig ausgelastet...


----------



## Lupi (15. Februar 2005)

ja, war ganz nett.


----------



## madbull (25. Februar 2005)

Na - da will ich unseren Thread doch mal wieder hochholen...  Weil...

... ich endlich die Top Ten geknackt habe - und wer weiß, wie lange noch...  

... wir über 400(!) Punkte Vorsprung zum Siebten haben!

... wir wieder fast an den Eisbären dran sind - gebt alles, Jungs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WIZZY (27. Februar 2005)

Wollte mal eben schnell hallo sagen!

Bin der Maddin(29Jahre jung) und fahre ab und zu im Arko Wald in Wahlstedt(bei Bad Segeberg 23795) 
Und wollte euch nur hallo sagen und hoffe das wir uns mal irgend wann mal kennenlerne werden,so bis dahin und alles gute euch


----------



## Lupi (27. Februar 2005)

Hallo und Herzlich Willkommen im Norden.


----------



## madbull (3. März 2005)

Also die Harburger Sonntagsfahrer verstehe wer will. Innerhalb einer Woche von über 400 weg fast an uns ran...  Tragen die nur alle paar Wochen mal ein oder was?  

Voll der unberechenbare Faktor, genau wie Sonntagsfahrer halt...  


@normal: Fahren, fahren fahren - es ist sooo geiles Bike-Wetter!


----------



## Lupi (3. März 2005)

Mensch Meike , was soll der arme Willowbutz denn machen ?

Kommt er doch nur einmal im Monat ins Internetcafé.  

Denn Rest spar ich mir.


----------



## madbull (3. März 2005)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Denn Rest spar ich mir.


Sparen ist immer gut. Worauf sparst du denn?


----------



## Lupi (4. März 2005)

ich spar auf neue Reifen.

mein Auspuff ist kaputt.

und noch vieles mehr....


----------



## madbull (6. März 2005)

Tausend! Siebter! Fünfter!







Nach DEM Tag, den ich hatte, ist das ja wohl auch so was von verdient...


----------



## madbull (22. März 2005)

Boah - weit unten auf der zweiten Seite war dieses Thema schon verschwunden...    

*Endspuuuuuuuuuurt* Leute!!!


Wenn ich rausschaue, muss ich mich geradezu zwingen, heute nicht schon wieder zu einer langen Tagestour zu starten - nach dreien hintereinander ist wohl doch mal ein Ruhetag angesagt...    

Nachdem ich Samstag ja aus Mangel an Normalen schon mit den Gemsen fahren "musste"  und vorgestern allein meine Runden gedreht habe, ging es gestern wieder mal schmalbereift und hochbebart mit General Kim Jung-Ilupi auf große Inspektionstour durch unsere Lande...






Dabei wurden unter anderem neueste, supergeheime Bekleidungstechnologien getestet. Das innovative Belüftungssystem hat sich doch auch tatsächlich als effektiv erwiesen - leider allerdings erst nach einer Einfahrzeit von über drei Stunden, nach der es zu einem späten, überdurchschnittlichen, um nicht zu sagen übernatürlichen Kraftschub beim Testanten führte, der in der Zeit zuvor eher ausgelauft und schwächlich genannt werden musste... Rein rechnerisch lohnt sich der Einsatz also erst bei sehr langen Fahrten. Aber die Entwicklung ist ja auch noch nicht abgeschlossen - wir werden sie über weitere Evolutionsschritte dieser neuartigen Technologie auf dem Laufenden halten...


----------



## Janny (22. März 2005)

Wie geil! Das ist doch *das * Bushaltestellenhäuschen, oder? Gab's da womöglich Neuigkeiten zu berichten?


----------



## Lupi (22. März 2005)

Janny schrieb:
			
		

> Wie geil! Das ist doch *das * Bushaltestellenhäuschen, oder? Gab's da womöglich Neuigkeiten zu berichten?



Nein Janny da muß ich Dich enttäuschen, ich kann zwar das Bild nicht sehen aber dies war ein anderes .

DAS Bushäuschen steht aber noch , nur ist von dort auch nichts neues zu vermelden. Sakia H. hat immer noch Leuse , Techno ist immer noch sche... ,
von der anderen die mit einer Puffnutte zuvergleichen ist ganz zu schweigen.

Aber es gibt noch andere schöne Exemplare ind denen man das leben der jungen Menschen in diesem Ort erahnen kann.

mein Frend und ich fahren Roller , das ich toll und macht schwull.gar nicht doff u.s.w.

Du siehst mein lieber Janny es lohnt sich doch mal wieder vorbeizuschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupi (22. März 2005)

Tja Meik das hast Du wohl die Rechnung ohne den Wirt Willowbutz gemacht.

Der hat Dir´s mal kurz gezeigt wie es geht.Aber bis zum Sonntag fällt mir bestimmt auch noch so manche Tour ein die ich gefahren bin.


----------



## *blacksheep* (22. März 2005)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Tja Meik das hast Du wohl die Rechnung ohne den Wirt Willowbutz gemacht.
> 
> Der hat Dir´s mal kurz gezeigt wie es geht.Aber bis zum Sonntag fällt mir bestimmt auch noch so manche Tour ein die ich gefahren bin.


 
Lass mich raten, Willobutz hat BWL studiert und ist kreativer Bilanzbuchhalter. Wie schön wenn man dann Erfahrungswerte aus dem Beruf auch ins Hobby einbringen kann.  :kotz:


----------



## Alan (23. März 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> ...Willobutz hat BWL studiert und ist kreativer Bilanzbuchhalter.



Willowbutz ist kreativer Schrauber.  Mit Bilanzen hat er es nicht so.... Eher mit Vielfahren auf Malle. Genau wie die Rennraserin, Bege und meine Wenigkeit... 

D.


----------



## Janusanus (29. März 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Lass mich raten, Willobutz hat BWL studiert und ist kreativer Bilanzbuchhalter. Wie schön wenn man dann Erfahrungswerte aus dem Beruf auch ins Hobby einbringen kann.  :kotz:



So wie du???


----------



## madbull (1. Mai 2005)

Ich wollte nicht extra einen neuen Thread starten, also hier - in der Hoffnung, dass eine der Gemsen mitliest...  Oder haben sie es vielleicht selbst schon entdeckt?!

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch den Harburger Gemsen zum Gewinn der Verlosung der Teamwertung* 

(siehe http://www.steineggerhof.com/de/mountainbike/winterpokal.shtml )!

Jeder von den Fünfen hat ein Trikot gewonnen:







Zumindest die Farben sind ja ganz OK...   

.


----------



## ouchylove (4. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

vielen Dank Meik! Anja und ich freuen uns grad sehr ....   

Anja und Verena

PS: Ein Gruss an das Team ... das schreit nach einer Ausfahrt!


----------



## madbull (5. September 2005)

​


----------



## *blacksheep* (5. September 2005)

OMG! :kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:

WAS hast Du getan???? Der Lenker  geht GAR NICHT!

Mann, Mann, Mann, mir einerseits King-Singlespeed-Naben, Middleburn-Kurbeln und sonstige Pornoteilchen "andrehen", aber am eigenen Rad einen solchen Stilbruch begehen... Der Lenker sieht SCHEI$$E aus, falls es Dir noch nicht aufgefallen sein sollte... Leider kommt durch die Form des Lenkers dem NO WAY Lenkerband noch zusätzliche Bedeutung zu. Igitt! 



Angesichts der im WP zu fahrenden Schnee- und Eispassagen war der Umbau auf Fixed das wirklich SCHLAUESTE, was Du machen konntest.



Mit dem Rad fährst Du weder VOR mir, noch HINTER mir!


----------



## madbull (5. September 2005)

"Geht gar nicht" wird eindeutig aber so was von überschätzt...  

NOCH ist es ja gar kein Fixie - da arbeite ich noch dran...  


Vor dir werde ich bei Glätte aber GANZ sicher nicht fahren - meinst du, ich lasse mir mein gerade erst liebevoll aufgebautes Fixie-Hinterrad gleich wieder zu Brei fahren?    



Lenkerband (ist mir zu rutschig) wird nur noch so lang dran sein, bis ich irgendwo neues herbekommen habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (5. September 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Lenkerband (ist mir zu rutschig) wird nur noch so lang dran sein, bis ich irgendwo neues herbekommen habe...



Ne, lass mal. Lenkerband bei DEM Lenker: UNMÖGLICH.

Mach da mal besser Storck-Griffe dran, sind eh das Beste, WO gibt.


----------



## Rabbit (5. September 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> NOCH ist es ja gar kein Fixie


Aha, also hast Du derzeit hinten eine Rücktrittbremse, oder wie?! 

Geschmäcker sind ja - Gott sei dank - immer verschieden. Ich persönlich finde den Lenker "voll FETT", bis auf das Lenkerband eben 

Gruß und viel Erfolg beim diesjährigem WP,  
Harry


----------



## Janny (5. September 2005)

Ist das jetzt also ein sog. Fitnessbike, mit dem Gardinenstangenlenker?
 
Verschärfter Hebel!


----------



## Lupi (5. September 2005)

Meik, laß Dich nicht verrückt machen.

Der Lenker ist sowas von Porno. Ich frage mich nur warum dieser Lenkerwechsel ? War doch der andere schon der beste *den* es gibt.


----------



## Anfall (5. September 2005)

Asphaltschwuchteln, allesamt!

Harry zähle ich einfach mal dazu, wer weiß, was bei dem noch so für Räder auftauchen...


----------

